# Photos of Finland



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Helvetinjärvi National Park​
Helvetinjärvi National Park (Finnish: Helvetinjärven kansallispuisto, literally "Hell's Lake national park") is a national park in the Pirkanmaa region in Finland. It is located in the municipality of Ruovesi and has an area of 49.8 square kilometres.
The area includes deep gorges and rugged scenery formed by faults running through the bedrock. The most impressive attraction is the cleft Helvetinkolu at the south-eastern end of Lake Helvetinjärvi.​


Helvetinjärvi Revisited by neatmummy, on Flickr



Helvetinjärvi by François aka Tweek, on Flickr



2009_09_05-2 by jvalimaki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tampere, Pirkanmaa


The main tourist attraction is the Särkänniemi amusement park, which includes a dolphinarium and the landmark Näsinneula tower, topped by a revolving restaurant. Other sites of interest are Tampere Cathedral, Tampere City Hall, Tampere City Library Metso ("wood grouse"), Kaleva Church (both designed by Reima Pietilä), the Tampere Hall for conferences and concerts and the Tampere Market Hall.​


Tampere - Tammerkoski River and Finlayson works by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Heart of Tampere by Stefano Manzini, on Flickr



Street Hämeenkatu, Tampere by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Raahe, Northern Ostrobothnia​
Raahe is located on the northern shores of the Gulf of Bothnia in the province of Oulu and is part of the Northern Ostrobothnia region. The municipality has a population of 25,398 (November 30, 2014).
Traditionally, Raahe was a port city. In the late Age of Sail, 1850s and on, shipping companies in Raahe owned Finland's largest fleet of sailing vessels, 60 in total at their height. Currently, the port of Raahe is the sixth busiest port in the country, with 700 ships visiting each year. Cargo that is transported through the port includes raw materials and loose cargo, steel, lumber, containers and contract-shipped goods.​


Summer night in Northern Finland by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr



Street, Raahe Finland by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr



Rantakatu, Raahe Finland by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr



Raahe at summer night by Marjaana Pato, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hämeenkyrö, Pirkanmaa​


IMG_7999-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_8353.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_8347.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pyhä-Luosto National Park​
Pyhä-Luosto National Park (Pyhä-Luoston kansallispuisto) is a national park in Lapland, Finland. It was established in 2005 when Finland's oldest national park, Pyhätunturi National Park (established in 1938) was joined to Luosto. This makes Pyhä-Luosto Finland's oldest but at the same time newest national park. The new park covers 142 square kilometres (55 sq mi). The most important features are geological specialities, old forests and wetlands.
The park's base is formed by Finland's southernmost, 12-peak tunturi line. The tunturis are remnants of Alp-like mountains of 2 billion years of age. 200-year-old or older pine tree forests grow on the hills. The highest tunturis are Noitatunturi, 540 m (1,772 ft), and Ukko-Luosto, 514 m (1,686 ft).​


IMG_6080.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_6323.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr




IMG_6341.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_6372.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5984.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5963.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5927.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Urho Kekkonen National Park​
Urho Kekkonen National Park (Finnish: Urho Kekkosen kansallispuisto) is a national park in Lapland, Finland, situated in area of municipalities of Savukoski, Sodankylä and Inari. Established in 1983 and covering 2,550 square kilometres (985 sq mi), it is one of Finland's largest protected areas. It is named after Urho Kekkonen, late President and Prime Minister of Finland.

The Suomujoki river flows through the northern parts of the diverse park. The marked paths in its western part are an easy destination even for the inexperienced backpacker, whereas the wilderness is good for long and demanding trips.
Most trips to Urho Kekkonen National Park are started from the Kiilopää fell center, the Aittajärvi lake along the Suomujoki river, or Raja-Jooseppi, and backpackers usually end up nearby the Saariselkä fell line, for instance on the top of its highest fell, Sokosti. Reindeer herding is still a common livelihood in the area.



Parc Urho Kekkonen by Fredww, on Flickr



IMG_0042 by Fredww, on Flickr



IMG_0031 by Fredww, on Flickr



Plongeon arctique by Fredww, on Flickr



IMG_0365 by Fredww, on Flickr



renne blanc by Fredww, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Saimaa

Saimaa is a lake in southeastern Finland. At approximately 4,400 square kilometres (1,700 sq mi), it is the largest lake in Finland, and the fourth largest natural freshwater lake in Europe. It was formed by glacial melting at the end of the Ice Age. Major towns on the lakeshore include Lappeenranta, Imatra, Savonlinna, Mikkeli, Varkaus, and Joensuu.​


Saimaa ilmasta (Lake Saimaa from the air) by goSaimaa - Lappeenranta & Imatra region, on Flickr



Saimaa ilmasta (Lake Saimaa from the air) by goSaimaa - Lappeenranta & Imatra region, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lappeenranta / Villmanstrand, South Karelia​

View from the fortress by Fin.Travel, on Flickr



Lappeenrannan raatihuone (City Hall of Lappeenranta) by goSaimaa - Lappeenranta & Imatra region, on Flickr



City Hall. by Fin.Travel, on Flickr



Sailing Vessel s/y Sälen. 1920. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Helsinki​

IMG_6547.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_6488-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_6513-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



Helsinki by bjorbrei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Utsjoki, Lapland​
Utsjoki (Northern Sami: Ohcejohka, Inari Sami: Uccjuuhâ, Skolt Sami: Uccjokk) is a municipality in Finland. It is located in Lapland and borders Norway as well as the municipality of Inari. The municipality was founded in 1876. It has a population of 1,258 (30 November 2014).​


IMG_5379.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5381.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5384.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5390.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kevo Strict Nature Reserve​
Kevo Strict Nature Reserve (Kevon luonnonpuisto) is a strict nature reserve located in northern Lapland, Finland. It was established in 1956 and covers 712 square kilometres (275 sq mi).
The reserve is a popular backpacking destination due to its canyon-like gorge valley. A central part of the reserve is the 40 kilometres (25 mi) long and, at places, 80 metres (260 ft) deep Kevojoki canyon, on the bottom of which flows the Kevojoki river. It is surrounded by more level fell upland.



IMG_4847_8_9.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5324.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5172.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_4946.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_5328.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ekenäs, Uusimaa​

Ekenäs kyrka by Roy Wikholm, on Flickr



Gamla stan (Ekenäs) by Roy Wikholm, on Flickr



Stadshuset by Kim Drotz, on Flickr



Ekenäs by Kim Drotz, on Flickr



Ekenäs by Kim Drotz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Turku / Åbo, Southwest Finland


Turku, as a town, was settled during the 13th century and founded most likely at the end of the 13th century, making it the oldest city in Finland. It quickly became the most important city in Finland, a status it retained for hundreds of years. After Finland became part of the Russian Empire (1809), and the capital of the Grand Duchy of Finland was moved to Helsinki (1812), Turku continued to be the most populous city in Finland until the end of the 1840s, and remains a regional capital and an important business and cultural centre.
Because of its long history, it has been the site of many important events and has extensively influenced Finnish history. Along with Tallinn, the capital city of Estonia, Turku was designated the European Capital of Culture for 2011. In 1996 it was declared the official Christmas City of Finland.​


Turku by zumpano.4, on Flickr



Turku shadow by c.silk, on Flickr



IMG_0202.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_0204.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_0209.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pif (Jan 17, 2015)

*very cold*

very cold


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vesijärvi Lake, Päijänne Tavastia*

Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi... by L.Lahtinen, on Flickr


----------



## glekka (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Joensuu, North Karelia

Joensuu (lit. "mouth of the river") is a city and municipality in North Karelia in the province of Eastern Finland. It was founded in 1848. The population of Joensuu is 75,086 (November 30, 2014).
Joensuu is a lively student city with over 15,000 students enrolled at the University of Eastern Finland and a further 4,000 at the North Karelia University of Applied Sciences.



IMG_0945.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_0959.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_0954.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7716.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7731.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sastamala, Pirkanmaa



IMG_7573.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7603.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_7596-Edit.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr



IMG_1940_1_2.jpg by Juha Hartikainen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Isojärvi National Park, Central Finland

Isojärvi National Park (Finnish: Isojärven kansallispuisto) is a national park in Central Finland. It covers 19 square kilometres (7.3 sq mi) and was established in 1982. Its scenery is fluctuating by its level and the vegetation is grovelike. Imprints of early human settlement and cultivation have been found in the area. The national park is located by the lake Isojärvi after which it has got its name.​


Isojärvi National Park by fede_gen88, on Flickr



Lake @ Isojärven Kansallispuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr



Kivikoski by valtonen, on Flickr



Forest @ Isojärven Kansallipuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr



Forest @ Isojärven Kansallipuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr



Kuorejärvi - Lake @ Isojärven Kansallipuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr



Path to Beaver Lodge @ Isojärven Kansallispuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr



Boulder - King of the Hill @ Isojärven Kansallispuisto by timohannukkala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Helsinki​



View towards Merihaka by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr​


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

Lahti, lake Vesijärvi


Cottage on the lake Vesijärvi. Lahti. A place to relax by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Koli National Park​

It is a national park in the municipalities of Joensuu, Lieksa and Kontiolahti in the North Karelia region of Finland. It covers 30 square kilometres (12 sq mi) of forested hills on the western shore of Lake Pielinen.



Pielinen by Sami Hakala, on Flickr



Tortuous by Sami Hakala, on Flickr


Akka-Koli by Sami Hakala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Naantali, Southwest Finland


One of the oldest towns in Finland, Naantali was founded around the mediaeval Brigittine convent Vallis gratiae, the church of which still dominates its skyline. The charter was signed by King Christopher of Sweden, the then ruler of Finland, in 1443. The convent got trading rights and other privileges, and the town around it began to grow. It also became an important destination for pilgrimage.



Naantali by Tobias, on Flickr










andrea balconi - Flickr



IMG_3555a by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr



IMG_7653 by Pekka Järveläinen, on Flickr​


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

Jyväskylä from the lake


Jyväskylä from the lake by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Olavinlinna Castle


Olavinlinna (Swedish: Olofsborg; literally St. Olaf's Castle, see Olaf II of Norway) is a 15th-century three-tower castle located in Savonlinna, Finland. It is the northernmost medieval stone fortress still standing.
Currently, the castle hosts several small exhibitions, including the Castle Museum which displays artifacts found in the castle or related to it, and the Orthodox Museum which displays icons and other religious artifacts both from Finland and Russia. The castle forms a spectacular stage for the Savonlinna Opera Festival, held annually in the summer since 1912.​


Замок в Савонлинне. by Pahomius, on Flickr



Olavinlinna - Savonlinna by Federica Gentile, on Flickr



Olavinlinna - Savonlinna, Finland by s.niemelainen, on Flickr​


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland from Radio Hill*

*In summer*


Lahti from Radio Hill by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

*In winter*


Lahti and Vesijärvi lake from Radio Hill. 29.12.2014. Temperature -26°C. by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, Lake Vesijärvi.*


Mute Swan family life. Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, Lake Vesijärvi, harbour*


After sunset. Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, harbour*


Finnish Summer: Heavy Downpour by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, Lake Vesijärvi *


Sunset. Lake Vesijärvi. Whooper Swan. by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Vääksy canal*

During the summer the most popular place to visit is the Vääksy canal region and its small shops and cafés. 
Asikkala is surrounded by two lakes, Lake Vesijärvi and Lake Päijänne which is the second largest in Finland. 
Vääksy canal connects Lake Vesijärvi to Lake Päijänne. 


Vääksyn kanava / Vääksy canal by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Petäjävesi Old Church, Central Finland


It is a wooden church located in Petäjävesi, Finland. It was built between 1763 and 1765, when Tavastia was still a part of Sweden. The bell tower was built in 1821. It was inscribed in 1994 on the UNESCO World Heritage List.



Petäjävesi Old Church by Joonas Lehmusjoki, on Flickr



Petäjävesi Old Church by Joonas Lehmusjoki, on Flickr



Inside Petäjävesi Old Church by Joonas Lehmusjoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vääksy, Päijänne Tavastia


Vääksy is a village and seat of the municipality of Asikkala in southern Finland. It is located on an isthmus between Päijänne and Vesijärvi, about 20 kilometres (12 mi) north of Lahti.
The Vääksy canal, Vesijärven kanava, is located in Vääksy. Its length is 1,3 km and the height difference is about 3 metres. Nowadays it is the most popular freshwater canal in Finland. The canal was built in 1869-71 and completed in 1903-06.



Vääksyntie by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr



Vääksyn Vanha Mylly by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr



Vääksyn kanava by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr



Vääksynjoen silta by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr



Karinsalmen silta by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Esplanadi, Helsinki:*

Helsinki: Avenue on the north side of the Esplanadi by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Helsinki*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Figures on Helsinki Railway Station by Emil Wikstrom in the National Romantic style:*

Helsinki - Emil Wikstrom's figures on the facade of the railway station in Finnish National Romantic style by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ecumenical Art Chapel of St. Henry, Turku, Southwest Finland



Art Chapel / Taidekappeli 2 by Arto Kujala, on Flickr



Art Chapel / Taidekappeli 3 by Arto Kujala, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ruotsinpyhtää, Eastern Uusimaa


The Ruotsinpyhtää church was built in 1771 from wood. The church was renovated in 1898 to its current gothic revival appearance.




Finland by INNES, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hanko, Uusimaa / Nyland


It is a bilingual port town and municipality on the south coast of Finland, 130 kilometres (80 mi) west of Helsinki. Its current population is 8,835 (31 March 2016), with a majority being Finnish speakers and a strong minority being Swedish speakers (44%). 
The skyline of Hanko is dominated by the church and the water tower. Both of them received their current appearance after World War II, as their predecessors were either damaged or destroyed by the Soviet Armed Forces.


HANKO tower view by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO HANGO by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO Villa Maija by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO tugs by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO: The Baltic sunset sentinel by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO Plagen beach by INNES, on Flickr



HANKO shoreline by INNES, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Helsinki*


frozen helsinki by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------

